# My garage project



## Jman5000 (Sep 1, 2008)

I finally got the time, materials, talent, money, etc all together to get my garage the way I've always wanted it.

Sorry, no "before" pics, but think standard 2-car garage. 2 common walls finished, otherwise bare studs, 1 light bulb, 1 electrical outlet...a generally unfun place for an enthusiast and his cars.

Today's garage: Insulated walls, 10 outlets, 6-48" lamps, epoxy'ed floor, painted masonry, slick clean walls, tons of storage space, open floor space, a big work bench...etc.

On to the pics!

The whole thing:








Closeup of the work/storage area. All Coleman brand cabinetry. Reasonably priced at Lowes.

Gotta have a lot of light!









Epoxy floor from Rustoleum. Standard Lowes/Home Depot kit. Working quite well. If you've done one, 90% of success is in the prep. 








Painted masonry and rubber cove molding to protect against water.








Storing, jacks, ramps, polisher+supplies, bits/drivers, electrical cables, floodlamp, helmets, air tank...

Detailing gear anyone?









Wheel storage (ahh, blessed floorspace returned!) posts from Griot's Garage








Also note wall-mounted Shop-Vac, tool storage, and cheap radio picking up Sirius from the indoor device, so plenty of music

Water, cold _and_ hot pumping through anchored reel unit. Ridiculously over-engineered ball-bearing stainless German quick connects on hoses too! 








Also note heater. We have season in Ohio, but it's always 80 in here.

Any enthusiast garage has to have some checkered flag action









Art


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I have the same size garage - that looks exactly how I'd like mine :thumb:

Top Job :argie:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you on the garage forum thing? cant remember what its called :lol:

but ive defo seen them pics before :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Show off


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking set-up and so much room.

I am in the process of transforming my garage too, but its about 1/3 th size of yours!!

I can get the car in, just!!

:thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

:doublesho looks great i would spend all my time in there :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

quality very nice work there...


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantasic work space m8. Top class


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

mmmmmm garage porn !

perfect ! cleared my garage out today on my new house,just got my car in with no room to do anything else!

building a new one next year,hopefully it will look like yours !


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

stunning


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

which ones the fridge for the cod beverages once work is done 

Nice set up:thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quality! - best garage I've seen on here so far :thumb:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

What an amazing garage!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, to paraphrase the greatest troll ever - oh how I envy American detailers  

That's fantastic :thumb:

You want to see the pokey little rabbit hutches that pass for garages over here :wall:


----------



## Jman5000 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the good words all.

Found another "action" shot w/my Mk2 in its sound deadening/ICE project stage. Helps give scale.










...and yes, a small fridge for beer is on the shopping list.:thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

lucky bar steward. 

i'm currently servicing a mates car. can just about swing the jack handle down it's that tight.

that'll give you an idea on how tight things get over here and handle is only 18 inches long


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Git. Looks good though (green with envy) I cannot raise the loan for my new double garage due to this bloody credit crunch and burned down my old wooden one. So now have no garage. Even with only a 40% mortgage against the house I cannot even release equity as they will not release the funds. I hate banks.

They did approve the loan 12 months ago but took me so long to sort it out they decided it was not viable, could have told me before I burnt the old one down and smashed up the slab. So my gazebo is getting well used as a detailing garage.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

That is one hell of a garage, wish I had one that looked that good!!!


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

im jealous. really nice work.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, i love the cabinets


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I love the wheel rack


----------



## Jman5000 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Here's the owner of those wheels on the wall.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

got to talk about my garage to my wife (like it, want it ))


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

DAMN that looks nice..!
I specially like the VW around the place


----------

